# PLEASE READ: Board Rules



## DragonRider (Apr 5, 2005)

Here are the RULES of AnaSCI. Please review them before posting.

1) NO SOURCE POSTING. Do not post a source or tell people to e-mail you for a source. That post will be deleted as it endangers the existence of this board, the source, and you.

2) Do not post ASKING for a source. This is for your protection as much as the sources. Unfortunately, there are many unscrupulous Scammers that are looking for bros that are “asking for it” and your e-mail will be full of these Scams.

3) NO ORDER DISCUSSION ALLOWED. Do not discuss openly any transaction that you have made with a sponsor/source. You may give feedback regarding your experience with the sponsor/source and their service BUT there is to be NO discussion relating to - pricing, payments, shipping, tracking, etc.

4) SPONSORS/SOURCES - There is to be NO price posting, shipping information, ordering details, etc. posted openly on the board or in your own forums. For information relating to these topics please refer members to your website or email address.

5) If you have a question that you are unsure should be asked openly on the boards, use the Talk to Moderators forum. That forum is between you and the AnaSCI staff only. No one else can see your posts within that forum.

6) NO flaming or threatening another bro and it will not be tolerated. A mod will delete your post and give you a warning. If you really have a problem with something that was posted, send that member a PM or email. DO NOT air dirty laundry in a post.

7) This is a board where we discuss hardcore bodybuilding and hypothetical aids such as AAS, GH, Insulin, etc. We DO NOT DISCUSS anything about Recreational Drugs.

8) Do not post a web site or store where someone can purchase something that any of the board sponsors sells. Those references will be deleted.

9) Do not use PM (on this or any board) to discuss sources or any "private" subjects. PM is not secure messaging! So - keep those discussions to "secure" e-mails.

10) This site has a good Search Engine. I always try and find the answers to my questions at a site by using the Search first - I recommend you do the same.

11) No advertising, legal or otherwise, allowed anywhere on the board, for ANYTHING, bodybuilding related or not, unless it is one of the paid sponsors or is approved by an Admin first!

12) When members post photos, if you do not have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all! Critique ONLY if the member posting the photos has asked so!

13) Please check the laws of your country before you order any sponsor products. The onus is on the buyer, and the sponsor or AnaSCI.org will not be responsible in any way if you break the laws of where you live. The sponsors are legitimate legal companies in their own countries and they do not break any laws where they operate. That is why they can advertise here. You cannot discuss openly a sponsors products or ask a sponsor about shipping methods or if they can get you certain products on the open board. If you need to know what a sponsor carries or how they ship, go to their website or email them.

14) If you are in a country where it is illegal to purchase products from a board sponsor, and you have an issue with your order, DO NOT ask for help from a moderator of the board, as you will be asking the mod to help you in breaking the law. Any such requests will simply be ignored.

15) There is to be no links posted on the site to illegal copyright sites or content. Any such links will be immediately erased and the member possibly banned.

16) Only sponsors can have banners in their signatures.

**AnaSCI.org DOES NOT condone illegal activity, so if you wish to break the laws in your country, then it is your responsibility.

**Understand we are trying to insure the safety and enjoyment of EVERYONE involved and appreciate your cooperation. If you have any further questions, please feel free to post a question in the Talk to Moderators forum.


----------



## mcdad (Sep 12, 2009)

i have no idea what to do . i need questions answered about winstrol. i need to no what it does. is it to gain size or just for cut . i have done test, deca, an dball. an loved it. but first time with winny


----------



## mcdad (Sep 12, 2009)

think i am askin this in wrong spot new tto site an need help with site


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 16, 2010)

These rules are being violated daily. A mod or admin needs to go through here and control the spam.


----------



## allbeef (Nov 10, 2012)

I know what I am posting is grey area stuff and I have no problem seeing anything I write go away. I know it would not be acceptable on other boards. I hope I have kept it general enough but again I am not a mod and therefore may cross the line because of that fact.

My intention is not really for self promotion. If you go back its always been my hope that my comments helps to keep people safe.

I also think if allowed, its a niche that interests many of us and something we may not really get the chance to discuss or review anywhere else.

I am very appreciative of any guidance anyone wants or needs to give.

You wont offend me!

AB


----------



## bigtruck (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Basic Board Rules*

Read and understood


----------



## usmcgrunt (May 21, 2013)

Hell everyone!! Looking forward to learning from you all!!


----------



## Big-John (May 21, 2013)

Welcome over grunt! Go the the introductions thread and introduce yourself to everyone. 
Introductions - Anabolic Steroids Discussion and Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## djskillz (May 29, 2015)

Sound good ! Keepin it real!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 16, 2015)

Figured I'd bump the board rules since so many vets and newbies are breaking the rules including sources or source reps


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sadly I think we need a dumbed down version if the rules.  The gear fairy drops off your gear.  Don't know how it got there or how it was paid for.  Feedback begins at this point


----------



## MattG (Sep 16, 2015)

Yep, i am guilty of a recent "mishap". First let me say, sorry about that. Honestly didnt think i was out of line. Ive been here a while, over 1600 posts, and never had this happen. I'm quite aware of the rules-have posted numerous experiences and never had an infraction. Yesterday i re-read the rules and still dont see what i said wrong. Maybe i do need a "dumbed down version" 
Mods i posted this in the ask the moderators section...it's had 7 views but nobody responded. When you get a minute please get back with me. Thanks.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 9, 2015)

All of you newer members here need to read the rules


----------



## cybrsage (Oct 19, 2015)

MattG said:


> Yep, i am guilty of a recent "mishap". First let me say, sorry about that. Honestly didnt think i was out of line. Ive been here a while, over 1600 posts, and never had this happen. I'm quite aware of the rules-have posted numerous experiences and never had an infraction. Yesterday i re-read the rules and still dont see what i said wrong. Maybe i do need a "dumbed down version"
> Mods i posted this in the ask the moderators section...it's had 7 views but nobody responded. When you get a minute please get back with me. Thanks.



I think a lot of what we Sponsors/Sources miss falls into the "shipping info" and "etc" category in Number 4.  I know I have been guilty of it myself.



> 4) SPONSORS/SOURCES - There is to be NO price posting, shipping information, ordering details, etc. posted openly on the board or in your own forums. For information relating to these topics please refer members to your website or email address.



Shipping info would include if the products are local to the buyer or in another nation.  It would also include estimated time frames (ie, you should get your product in two weeks) and the mention of customs I would think, as that implies shipping locations.

In other words, go super generic and tell people to ask you questions.  Then hand out your email and not use PM for the answers.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 6, 2015)

DragonRider said:


> Here are the RULES of AnaSCI. Please review them before posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm gonna go ahead and bump these again. And also to help the mods and admin when someone breaks a board rule do not quote them just report them this goes as well to spammers who we get every so often selling penis shit and whatever else they have. If you do quote someone blank out what they violated i.e. @&):$$!):?) and help them understand there violation I also refer them to the exact rule they violated to help them out for the ones who've been around and may have forgotten the rules. Remember reporting then is the best option.


----------



## moorken (May 20, 2016)

Phoe2006 said:


> All of you newer members here need to read the rules



Affirmative


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 20, 2016)

moorken said:


> Affirmative



Please edit your signature based upon rule 11.  Thank you.


----------



## gogotren (Apr 13, 2017)

CHECK! If I get banned and asked "have you read the rules"? I`ll have to claim I forgot


----------

